# Bambus ausgebrochen - und nun?



## schilfgrün (28. Sep. 2009)

unerfahren vergrub ich einst eine große Regentonne mit abgeschnittenem Boden als Rhizomensperre zum einpflanzen meines schwarzen Bambus.     Jetzt mußte ich entsetzt feststellen, daß der Bambus die Tonne an einer Stelle um 3cm gespalten hat. Was liebe Bambusfreunde kann ich jetzt tun ???
Ich möchte den Bambus auch nich einfach komplett einfernen !

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## Plätscher (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bambus ausgebrochen - und nun?*

Hallo,

da hilft nur rund um die Tonne einen Graben zu ziehen und eine richtige Rhizomsperre einzubauen (Abschlußschiene nicht vergessen).


----------



## schilfgrün (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bambus ausgebrochen - und nun?*

Hallo Jürgen,
leider ist mttlerweile ringsherum alles ziemlich verwurzelt ( durch Kiefer und Bastardzypresse ) und mein Haus auf Punktfundamenten, steht in unmittelbarer Nähe vom Bambus entfernt. Mein Gedanke ist gerade, ob ich ihn nicht sicherhaltshalber umsetzen sollte - frage mich dabei natürlich, wie das mit einem geschätzt 100 kg Wurzelballen machbar ist, und ob der Bambus das überleben könnte.
Gruß - Ingo


----------



## Wuzzel (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bambus ausgebrochen - und nun?*

Zur Not musst Du den Wurzelballen trennen, das sollte der Bambus überleben, 
aber so wie Du das beschrieben hast würde ich auch lieber weiträumig die Rhizome ausgraben. 
Lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken als ein Schrecken ohne Ende. 
Den solltest Du einfangen, bevor die Rhizome unters Haus wandern. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## newman71 (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bambus ausgebrochen - und nun?*

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen:
Alles raus. Großflächig nach Wurzeln suchen und diese entfernen. Und dann -aber nur wenn du dir wirklich sicher bist, dass du ihn noch willst- mit einer richtigen PE-Sperre, samt Schloss woanders wieder eingraben !

Uwe


----------



## Eckentaler (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bambus ausgebrochen - und nun?*

wow, hat der wirklich die Tonne gesprengt??!!

hab dieses Jahr auch einen kleinen Bambus in ne REgentonne geplanzt, 2 m neben meinem Haus

wenn ich das lese!!:shock

ich werd ihn nächstes Jahr weiter wegpflanzen!!!!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bambus ausgebrochen - und nun?*

Hi,

Da hilft nur teilen, alles ausbuddeln und neu machen. Bei einem Bambus der in so einem engen Raum gesperrt wird, ist das eben immer mal alle paar Jahre nötig und mann muss da wirklich drann bleiben!

Geplatze Töppe sind da keine Seltenheit. Ich persönlich wollte kein großes Risiko mit tiefwandernden Rhizomen haben und hab den Tonnenboden mit Löchern + Drainage dinn gelassen.

Hier kannste den geplatzten Topf +  meine Bambuseinbuddelaktion in ne 510L Regentonne sehen:

http://bambusdeutschland.plusboard....e-loecher-in-den-tonnenboden%B4-t5739-30.html


----------



## schilfgrün (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bambus ausgebrochen - und nun?*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten !!!

Ich werde Euren Rat beherzigen und versuchen, den Bambus umzusetzen - hoffe das ich ihn überhaupt teilen kann - der ist sehr dicht gewachsen.
Als erstes werde ich mich morgen auf Rhizomensuche machen.                 Ich mache mir allerdings richtig Sorgen um mein Haus, der Spalt der Tonne zeigt genau in die Richtung- mein Haus ist unterlüftet und aus Holz. Die Vorstellung, bald Bambus in Wohnzimmer und Küche zu haben, ist nicht schön.
Den Bambus würde ich dann gerne an einer entfernten Stelle in einen entsprechend gesicherten 70cm hohen oberirdischen Behälter ohne Boden umpflanzen wollen - ist das sicherer ???

Liebe Grüße - Ingo:smoki


----------



## bodo61 (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bambus ausgebrochen - und nun?*

Hi,
wie sieht`n eine ordentliche Rhizomsperre aus? Da wurden Abschlußschiene und Schloss genannt, und wie tief sollte sie gehen?


----------



## Wuzzel (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bambus ausgebrochen - und nun?*

HDPE 70 cm breit eingegraben und mit Edelstahlschiene geschlossen. 
Am besten das ganze mit ner Lasche in einanderfalten und dann die Edelstahlschiene drüber. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## schilfgrün (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Bambus ausgebrochen - und nun? Info für Bambuspflanzer*

Hallo Jürgen ( Plätscher ),

das Ganze auszugraben, ohne alles zu zerstören ist fast unmöglich. Deshalb werde ich es wie Du vorgeschlagen hast - und nach Wuzzel - Art, umgraben und hoffendlich auf ewig sichern.

Liebe Grüße - Ingo:smoki


----------



## helga (16. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Bambus ausgebrochen - und nun?*

Hallo Ingo, das Problem ist die beengte Behausung, die der Bambus hatte. Abgesehen vom Sprengen des Behälters können die Rhizome, wenn sie oben nicht genügend Platz finden, auch nach unten durch abtauchen. Auch ein Behälter mit Löchern am Boden sind auf Dauer keine Lösung. Auch da können die Rhizome ohne weiteres durch; habe schon Beiträge und Fotos gesehen, wo die Rhizome durch eine Asphaltdecke gegangen sind.
Man sollte nach Möglichkeit der Pflanze etwas mehr Raum geben und - wie Wuzzel schon beschrieben hat - die Fläche mit einer HDPE - Folie, 2 mm stark,(aber nicht irgendeine andere, wie z.B. Teichfolie o.ä.) eingrenzen, mit Alu-Verschlussschiene mit mind. 4 Verschraubungen verschließen. Dabei unbedingt darauf achten, dass die Enden der Folie nicht nach innen überlappen, da sich darin Rhizome verfangen können. Die Schiene sollte innen mit der Folienkante abschließen. 70 cm breit ist richtig - und dann 5 cm über Erdreich überstehen lassen, damit man sieht, wenn ein Rhizom drüber weg will.
Den Bambus jetzt umpflanzen halte ich nicht für die günstigste Zeit. Nach der Beschreibung handelt es sich evtl. um einen Phyll. nigra, der evtl. auch etwas empfindlicher reagieren könnte. 
Ich würde jetzt die Rhizome von der Mutterpflanze trennen und einen kleinen Graben um das zu verpflanzende Paket machen. Das Umpflanzen erst im Frühjahr. Die im umgrenzenden Erdreich befindlichen Rhizome müssen alle raus. Die kleinen Wurzeln interessieren nicht, sind nicht gefährlich. Aber wenn ein Stück Rhizom in der Erde bleibt, kann es ohne Probleme weiter wachsen. 
Einzige - jedoch umstrittene Lösung ! - wenn man irgendein Rhizomstück nicht erwischt hat: den dort aufkommenden Halm beim Austrieb auswachsen lassen und bevor die Blätter ausgebildet werden, bodeneben abschneiden. Und das immer wieder. So raubt man dem Rhizom die Kraft, weil es nicht mehr zur Photosynthese kommt. Aber das kann ein paar Jahre dauern.
Auf Nummer sicher geht man nur mit dem kompl. Entfernen der Rhizome.
Ich weiß, dass das keine schöne Nachricht ist. Ich habe verschiedene Bambuspflanzen im Garten und besonders bei einer auch nicht die Möglichkeit, den notwendigen Platz einzuräumen. Wichtig ist übrigens auch regelmäßiges Auslichten, damit es nicht zu dieser Platznot kommt.
lg. Helga


----------



## schilfgrün (20. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Bambus ausgebrochen - und nun?*

Vielen , vielen Dank für diese ausführlichen Informationen liebe Helga,

magst Du mir auch noch schreiben, wann ich ihn am besten auslichte, wie stark und wie tief dies möglich ist ???

Liebe Grüße - Ingo:smoki


----------



## helga (21. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Bambus ausgebrochen - und nun?*

Hallo Ingo,  Auslichten sollte man regelmäßig ungefähr im März, kurz vor dem Neuaustrieb. Ältere od. unansehnliche Halme kann man bodennah ab-schneiden. Die Pflanze wird dadurch wieder luftiger und weniger anfällig für Schädlinge und durch den Auslichtungsschnitt können neue, kräftige Halme nachkommen. Einzelne Halme kann man ansonsten zwischendurch abschneiden. Nur nicht so radikal wie beim frühjährlichen Auslichtungsschnitt, weil die Rhizome ihre Kraft für neue Halme über die Blätter holen.
Umpflanzen ist wie gesagt auch im Frühjahr besser. Beim Entfernen des Topfes am besten vom Wurzelballen unten ca. 4 cm abschneiden und insges. etwas aufreißen, gut wässern, und einpflanzen und besonders in der ersten Zeit darauf achten, dass der Ballen nicht austrocknet. Kann sein, dass die Pflanze zuerst einwenig beleidigt tut und nicht sofort mit Wachsen loslegt, aber ihre Hauptaufgabe ist erstmal, sich unterirdisch auszubreiten. Sie wird erst mal in der Erde ihre Rhizome ausdehnen wollen, bevor sie oben auf Schönheit achtet.
Sollte die Pflanze jedoch wieder in einen Topf, muss dieser ziemlich groß sein. Das Verhältnis von Topf zu oberirdischem Grün muss stimmen. Man kann zu diesem Zweck auch die Pflanze teilen, auch Bodenplatte der Wurzeln ein wenig absägen od. schneiden. Wenn geteilt, dann am besten die verbleibenden Halme und Seitenäste einkürzen, damit die Verdunstung reduziert wird.
Hoffentlich habe ich alles verständlich geschrieben, liebe Grüße, Helga


----------



## schilfgrün (23. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Bambus ausgebrochen - und nun?*

Hallo liebe Helga,

es gibt sie doch noch, so wie *Helga* und *viele Weitere in diesem Forum*, 
einfach nette und hilfsbereite Menschen.
Ausgetriebene Rhizome habe ich jetzt ( hoffendlich alle R. ) ausgegraben und werde im Frühjahr mit weiteren Instruktionen beginnen, in der Hoffnung, bei gegebenenfalls anfallenden Fragen Dich / Hega und allen Forenmitgliedern, Antworten zu erhalten.

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## helga (24. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Bambus ausgebrochen - und nun?*

Hallo Ingo, wenn ich helfen kann - kein Problem. Nur, ich bin nicht der Spezialist für Bambus, habe nur über die letzten ca. 5 Jahre viel darüber gelesen.
Aber vielleicht kann ich umgedreht jetzt was fragen, was aber nun nichts mit Bambus zu tun hat. Ich bin noch nicht lange in diesem Forum, habe nur schon einiges gelesen. Und dabei festgestellt,dass ich mit meinem Teich wohl einiges nicht richtig gemacht habe bzw. nicht optimal.
Ich lese hier z.B., dass immer von Lehm als Pflanzsubstrat die Rede ist bzw. Lehm/Sandgemisch. Wo komme ich denn eigentlich an Lehm, der für das Innenleben des Teiches geeignet ist? Oder reicht einfach der gelbe Sand aus der Kiesgrube? Vielleicht kannst Du dazu was sagen ??
Liebe Grüße, Helga


----------



## Annett (25. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Bambus ausgebrochen - und nun?*

Hallo Helga.

Je nach Teichgröße tut es auch Spielsand (tütenweise im Baumarkt kaufbar =teuer) oder Maurer/Verlegesand.
Wenn der Sand gelb ist und feine Anteile enthält, wird er schon passen.
Wenn Du puren Lehm zur Verfügung hast, kannst Du diesen natürlich auch portionsweise direkt mit an die Pflanzenwurzeln geben.
Lehm kann Nährstoffe speichern und bei Bedarf wieder abgeben, weshalb er gern als Bestandteil des Substrates empfohlen wird. Da er keine organischen Bestandteile enthält, kann er unter Wasser nicht verfaulen (wie z.B. die normale käufliche Teicherde). 



Von Bambus habe ich leider zu wenig Ahnung. 
So hilft eben jeder, wo er/sie kann.


----------



## helga (26. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Bambus ausgebrochen - und nun?*

Hallo Annett, vielen lieben Dank für die Info. Grüße, Helga


----------

